# Old Train Trestle



## logueb (Aug 16, 2009)

Well, Cap was talking about the Union Army camps and Jamie talking about pontils.  Got me to thinking about the old train trestle.  Never been used in my lifetime, so I'm not real sure about it's history.  No railroad bed going into or out from the trestle.  The crossties that held the train on on the ground and there are no rails.  Could be one of them that Sherman destroyed, but he probably would have burned the trestle also.  So I made my way down there on Friday.  Played hookey from work and went exploring.  Felt like a kid again, like Tom Saywer and Huck Finn on an adventure.  "These silent giants rise from the forest floor. Once they supported the mighty locomotives that brought goods to this small rural Georgia town.  A simple reminder  of the bygone era of the powerful steam locomotives".


----------



## logueb (Aug 16, 2009)

More


----------



## logueb (Aug 16, 2009)

This one's got a nice growth of cow itch vine on top.  I need to climb up there one day to see if anything is under all that vine.  This is the only one with a crossbeam stii intact.


----------



## logueb (Aug 16, 2009)

In the middle of the creek is also a  short set of beams.  Must of been for wagon and foot traffic.  You wouldn't catch me walking under no steam locomotive.


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 16, 2009)

You have some neat turf to roam around in[sm=tongue.gif].  I have and old trolley track a few miles from my house i need to check out-----no tracks----just the mounds left.


----------



## logueb (Aug 16, 2009)

Time to get to looking for bottles.  Hmmm, where to start.  What about these cypress knee with a trestle beam lodged in them ?  Little too snakey for me.


----------



## logueb (Aug 16, 2009)

Well, we could noodle for some catfish or bream while we are here.  You go first Rick, then I'll go.  Ease you hand into the caves under the roots real slow.  The fish will be resting and it's dark so they can't see.  When you feel something in your hand clamp down rear hard.  But remember, if it's round and scaley it aint no eel so let go.[][]


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 16, 2009)

That picture is enough to scare the Poo out of me[]


----------



## logueb (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks Mr. Fred.  Any place that someone could have thrown anything out is a good place to check out.  If those trolley beds had ditches it's a good bet bottles were thrown into them.  Well, I started at the tressle in the creek.  Someone on the forum said that the trestle beams caught bottles.  I drug all of the limbs out of the way and started raking through the sand.  I'm using the low beam to stack all the finds on.


----------



## logueb (Aug 16, 2009)

I start out finding  coke and pepsi return bottles, a sprite and tab ndnr, a federal law prohibits whiskey, then enough nd beer to start a brewery.  By the end of the dig that whole beam is covered with bottles.


----------



## logueb (Aug 16, 2009)

Forgot to imbed that time.  Here's the closeup.


----------



## logueb (Aug 16, 2009)

This dial-up is killing me.  It's taking forever to get this dig loaded up.  Well anyway, underneath the first layer of logs and bricks and soda and beer, and tons of sand I start finding these rusty blobs.  I got and idea what they are.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 16, 2009)

Cool post, Logue!! Don't know much about any of this but I'm enjoying!!


----------



## logueb (Aug 16, 2009)

A couple of good whacks and all that rust falls off leaving a rather skinny railroad spike.  Eventually there would not be any base metal left.  Instant artifact.  Looks like something in one of them museums.


----------



## logueb (Aug 17, 2009)

The hole is getting deeper, but I don't believe that I'm anywhere near the bottom yet.  This thing is under all that sand and weighs a ton.  I've heard that towns used hollowed logs as water lines.  Anyway, ain't no snake in this one.


----------



## logueb (Aug 17, 2009)

Further down in the sand this thing comes up.  Want to take a gander to what it is?


----------



## athometoo (Aug 17, 2009)

A HUB FOR A WAGON WHEEL OR CART . ?


----------



## logueb (Aug 17, 2009)

Yep, it's a wagon wheel hub. Wouldn't you just want to believe that Ol' Sherman broke a wagon wheel crossing the creek going into town.


----------



## logueb (Aug 17, 2009)

Seems like Ol Johnny Reb done beat Uncle Billy to the bridges and trestles.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 17, 2009)

Awesome post...My kind of place.[]                                   Joe


----------



## logueb (Aug 17, 2009)

Seems like I hit bottom and no more bottles.  I move out in the upsteam sand and start finding these bad boys.  Fresh water mussells.  You can tell how pure your stream is by these filter feeders.  They can't live in polluted water.


----------



## logueb (Aug 17, 2009)

Wanta try one.


----------



## logueb (Aug 17, 2009)

Before I leave the trestle, I find this.  Looks like a broke top to a soda bottle.


----------



## glass man (Aug 17, 2009)

WOW! THAT IS COOL! BARTOW? CARTERSVILLE GA.? WONDER WHY THE NEW BOTTLES THERE? DRINKING PLACE? FISHING? WONDER WHY SUCH A HIGH LOOKING BRIDGE OVER A SMALL SHALLOW LOOKING CREEK,LESS IT FLOODS REALLY BAD SOME TIMES. DANG INTERESTING! MAN LOOK TOO WHERE THE TRACKS WOULDA BEEN ON LAND! WOW WISH I COULD BE WITH YOU LOVE THIS!!! HOPE YOU FIND SOMETHING GREAT!~ JAMIE


----------



## logueb (Aug 17, 2009)

Never seen anything quite like this one.  I've seen round bottles, but they had cork tops, not crown tops.


----------



## glass man (Aug 17, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> Before I leave the trestle, I find this.Â  Looks like a broke top to a soda bottle.


   YEAH A STRIGHT SIDED SODA FOR SURE! WHOA! I SAID THAT FOR I SEEN THE BOTTOM!!?? SAMPLE OF A STRAIGHT SIDE FOR BOTTLERS TO SEE?  WOW!JAMIE


----------



## logueb (Aug 17, 2009)

Cleaned up real purty. No embossing, just som dots on the curved part.


----------



## glass man (Aug 17, 2009)

YEAH SAMPLE OF A STRAIGHT SIDE FOR BOTTLERS TO SEE? JAMIE


----------



## logueb (Aug 17, 2009)

Try again on the cleaned up bottle. Jamie, I don't have a clue on this one.  Maybe someone else has run into this one before.


----------



## logueb (Aug 17, 2009)

On my way out of the swamp I go upstream and find an old bridge posts partly submerged with the pointed end sticking up.  Probably washed out of an old bridge crossing.  If you go up and down creeks you can find these old crossings.  Most of the time the posts will be off just below the water line, but because of the drought these are exposed.  At normal water level you would never see these.


----------



## logueb (Aug 17, 2009)

The current is real strong here, but I find a couple of bridge posts.  I'm going to make a temporary dam to divert the water from all these rocks on the bottom.


----------



## logueb (Aug 17, 2009)

When I finally get enough rocks moved out of the way. I can start digging into the sandy bottom around one of the posts.  Sorry about the blurriness in this photo.  But this Chero Cola came out of the creek bottom just like you see it.  Already clean and doesn't appear to have any sick glass.


----------



## logueb (Aug 17, 2009)

It's getting late and a storm is coming in.  Here's a pic of what was around the bridge post.  Just shook out the water and sand.  The bottles out of the water in the creek are black as smut and hard to clean.  These out of the sandy bottom are very clean.  Maybe the sand tumbles them clean.  Anyway, here's the pic.  1915 cokes, Chero Colas, lime colas etc.and a pocket knife.


----------



## logueb (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, there were no pontils, no Civil War camp, but at least there was a bucket of bottles.  Nothling like what the guys up North pull out of them privies.  Not worth a whole lot, except for the memories. But it was a good outing and a good day of digging.  Maybe I'll do better next time.  But that may be a while because of all the rain, and the creek's gonna rise. But what goes up must come down eventually and I hope to be there with shovel in hand.  When my wife came home , she asked what I had done today.  I said, o nothing much, just piddled around. Buster


----------



## SNDMNTBOY (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice pics! I know of a place where a old bridge used to be. Might be worth checking out.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 17, 2009)

I enjoyed your post.  That was some good detective work finding those bottles.  Cool story too.  I can't wait to see what else you find.  I don't see the pocket knife in the picture.  How old do you think it is?


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 17, 2009)

Your story inspired me to do some research of my own and find out what train trestles there are around here.  We have had so much rain and flooding this summer that I'm not sure it will be dig-able.


----------



## glass man (Aug 17, 2009)

THAT WAS GREAT! MAN I LOVE FINDING BOTTLES IN THE CREEKS! BEST BOTTLE I EVER FOUND WAS A STRAIGHT SIDE PEPSI FROM CEDARTOWN ,GA. DIXIE BOTTLING WORKS ON BOTTOMMINT! LYING BESIDE THE CREEK IN A MUD PUDDLE WITH A 2-4-10 CLEAR DR. PEPPER LYING NEXT TO IT! MAN I HOPE SOMEBODY CAN TELL US BOUT THAT SMALL FREAKY STRAIGHT SIDE BOTTLE! MAN YOU DID GOOD! JAMIE


----------



## logueb (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.  Be careful around those old trestles and bridges.  There's a lot of broken glass around those places. 
 Laur, the old knife is to the right of the small bottle in the group pic.at the top of the pic.  Not much, two brass sides with rusted blades between.  The brass is what caught my eye.  I'll try to post some more pics as I clean some of this stuff up.


----------



## logueb (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks Jamie.  That ol trestle hole was likely a catfish hole.  The water seemed to get deeper just above the trestle then went shallow again.  Fish like to gather during droughts in these deeper holes.  People used to burn tires at night and night fish for catfish. I used to do this as a kid back in the day.  Now days they catch you burning a car tire and they give you a fine.  I'm beginning to like those creek beds also. Also, bugs don't bite over the water like they do on the bank.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 17, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: logueb
> 
> I'm beginning to like those creek beds also. Also, bugs don't bite over the water like they do on the bank.


 
 It seems like stuff washes up onto creek beds.  If this area had anything to do with the civil war, you might find some artifacts there, Indian too.  Is it gravelly?  You could shovel out the gravel from the water or creek bed and sift it.  It just seems like there's more there.


----------



## kastoo (Aug 17, 2009)

JACKPOT!  WOWZER!  OH YEA, I'd of beat that RR site too!  Ya done good!



> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> It's getting late and a storm is coming in.  Here's a pic of what was around the bridge post.  Just shook out the water and sand.  The bottles out of the water in the creek are black as smut and hard to clean.  These out of the sandy bottom are very clean.  Maybe the sand tumbles them clean.  Anyway, here's the pic.  1915 cokes, Chero Colas, lime colas etc.and a pocket knife.


----------



## madman (Aug 17, 2009)

ILL AGREE WITH KAT,  LOOKS LIKE SOME NICE SODAS WELL DONE!   MIKE


----------



## kastoo (Aug 17, 2009)

Yea man, those local city embossed 20s Lime Colas are cool and my friends and I here have not found one intact yet.  I have my local waisted nugrape but it has a fish eye.



> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> ILL AGREE WITH KAT,  LOOKS LIKE SOME NICE SODAS WELL DONE!   MIKE


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 18, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: logueb
> 
> Thanks Jamie.  That ol trestle hole was likely a catfish hole.  The water seemed to get deeper just above the trestle then went shallow again.  Fish like to gather during droughts in these deeper holes.  People used to burn tires at night and night fish for catfish. I used to do this as a kid back in the day.  Now days they catch you burning a car tire and they give you a fine.  I'm beginning to like those creek beds also. Also, bugs don't bite over the water like they do on the bank.


 


 Yeah,..<laughing> Penn Digger's brother, (who's a bit of a character and a helluva good guy) Here's his quote....."Yeah, didja know?....Tires don't smoke if you burn em' at night".               J.B.


----------



## glass man (Aug 18, 2009)

BET IT WAS NICE BACK THEN FISHING AT NIGHT! [AWARE THIS IS A SHIFT,BUT DANG SOME GOOD MEMORIES!] ALWAYS LOVED FROG GIGGING! WE WOULD WADE DOWN THE CREEK AT NIGHT WITH A STRONG FLASHLIGHT.[HAD NO BOAT,ONE NIGHT I STEPPED  INTO A HOLE AND WENT STRAIGHT DOWN! MY DAD ALWAYS THOUGHT IT WAS FUNNY ,CAUSE EVEN GOING DOWN,I HELD THE LIGHT STRAIGHT UP OVER MY HEAD. THE LIGHT STAYED ON! I DID NOT GET A LAUGH OUTA IT,BUT GLAD POP DID!} SHINE IT IN THE FROGS EYES AND ...WELL HOPEFULLY GIG IT! AIN'T NO WAY I COULD DO THAT NOW,AND MAN DON'T KNOW HOW WE DIDN'T GET SNAKE BIT. SEEN PLENTY OF SNAKES,BUT IT WAS JUST NATURAL A THING TO DO,NO FEAR! MAN THOSE WERE SOME GREAT TIMES WITH MY DAD OR COUSINS! HOPE YOU GET MORE BOTTLES FROM THERE! JAMIE


----------



## zanes_antiques (Aug 18, 2009)

Cool post. One of my first dig was a shore pier embankment. Anytime you find a bucketfull of bottles its a good day.


----------



## logueb (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys.  Went back yesterday and the rains had the creek flooded, must have been up two feet or more.  Oh well, just my luck.  Will just have to sit back and wait to see if it drops back down between now and winter.  Here's a pic of what I brought home fron the trestle and bridge.


----------



## logueb (Aug 18, 2009)

I had forgotten about this piece in the bottom of the bucket.  Looks like maybe a piece of a locomotive.  Measures about 6" by 10" and probably weighs about 10 lbs.  I'm figuring that it's cast iron.  Maybe some type of door or cover.  I'm going to put the wire wheel grinder on it to see if will clean up some.


----------



## logueb (Aug 18, 2009)

Well it cleaned up some.  100 years of rust is hard to remove. Don't you just like the way something  as simple as this piece was made with such detail a century ago. Great detail was included in the mold.  Didn't find any markings yet.


----------



## logueb (Aug 18, 2009)

Here's the knife Laur, along with some other junk.  Can you guess what the thingy thing to the left is?


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 18, 2009)

i would guess the thing on the left is a bent RR spike i find alot of them around here i live with 10 feet of the old RR tracks around here


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 18, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: logueb
> 
> Here's the knife Laur, along with some other junk.  Can you guess what the thingy thing to the left is?


   Any brand name on the knife?[8|]


----------



## ncbred (Aug 18, 2009)

There is an old trestle that goes over a swamp right out side of my home town.  I've not gotten up enough nerve to walk in there yet.  I know it dates back to the late 1800's to the 1950's.  Lots of vegetation growing in that water.


----------



## athometoo (Aug 18, 2009)

THE THING ON THE LEFT LOOKS LIKE A PART OF A HORSE BRIDLE . ALTHOUGH I HAVE SOME OLD MODEL T FORD WRENCHES IN THAT SHAPE AS WELL ... THANKS FOR THE IDEA OF DIGGIN UNDERWATER ON THE TRESTLES THOUGH .     SAM
 P.S   SOMETIMES KNIVES CAN BE FUN TO COLLECT TOO . I AM INTERESTED IF YOU CAN FIND A NAME ON IT THOUGH


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice bunch of knives-----any Cattaraugus Cutlery ones in there?[8|]. I'm a collector too.


----------



## athometoo (Aug 18, 2009)

YES THERE ARE . I PREFER RUSSELL GREEN RIVER , NOT MORE MONEY BUT MORE HISTORY . I ALSO COLLECT CUTLERY . THE GOOD POCKET GET A PLACE IN A SOCK , EXCEPTIONAL GET A PLACE IN SAFETY DEPOSIT BOX . I WILL TAKE AN OLD RED JIGGED BONE CASE ANYDAY . OR KINFOLK .       THANKS  SAM


----------



## capsoda (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey Sam, is that a knife on that shelf???? Just ti the right under that other thing by the paper????? [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 Nice pile of blades.


----------



## VA is for Diggers (Aug 18, 2009)

I like the axle to the wagon; I have seen tables made around them and they can be great conversation pieces. It's always fun to find misc. historic artifacts, including bottles of course. I am pretty sure that your item on the left is a (broken wrench) for tightening hex bolts either on a train or wagon. (19th C).


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 19, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: athometoo
> 
> YES THERE ARE . I PREFER RUSSELL GREEN RIVER , NOT MORE MONEY BUT MORE HISTORY . I ALSO COLLECT CUTLERY . THE GOOD POCKET GET A PLACE IN A SOCK , EXCEPTIONAL GET A PLACE IN SAFETY DEPOSIT BOX . I WILL TAKE AN OLD RED JIGGED BONE CASE ANYDAY . OR KINFOLK . THANKS SAM


    Nice!---I have a few Kin-Folk---and a nice Jean Case -Fixed Blade.


----------



## Clam (Aug 19, 2009)

If there are any serious knife collectors out there I have some WWII Navy knives, Catteraugus 225Q, Queen City, Case double edge stilletto. Let me know if you want to see any pics.....Greg


----------



## logueb (Aug 19, 2009)

Had a guy from work who wanted to go scratching.  He is new to the hobby.


----------



## logueb (Aug 19, 2009)

Looks like a pro with that potato rake.  I'm breaking him in good.  Look at that T-shirt and jeans.


----------



## logueb (Aug 19, 2009)

He wants to know if we are going to find anything "old".  What better time for him to rake out this old gallon jar bottom with "old" molded into the center.  Anyone ever seen this one before.  Would have been a beautiful jug because it was amethyst.


----------



## logueb (Aug 19, 2009)

I let Jim Bob keep as much of the stuff as he wanted.  Found some toc stuff down to the thirties.  He seemed real excited about his finds. He's mostly into sodas so I tried to take him where he could pick up some 20's sodas. Couldn't get him to go into the creek though.   Anway, here's the junk I took home.


----------



## logueb (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm almost willing to bet that this ring thing is probably hand forged on an anvil by a blacksmith.


----------



## logueb (Aug 19, 2009)

Being an old mule farmer (as a kid), I think I  know what this is.  Just don't know the proper name for it.  It went on the mule collar and the bridal reins went through the holes, if my memory serves me correctly.  Whatta you think guys?


----------



## logueb (Aug 19, 2009)

This is the second one of these that I've found lately.  I tell everyone that they are Left-handed monkey wrenches,[][]  Ever had the shop foreman send you all over the entire plant looking for a left-handed monkey wrench?  I'll get a better picture when it's all cleaned up.


----------



## logueb (Aug 20, 2009)

Almost forgot this one.  Embossed L L Cubbedge, Coco Cola Bottling Co Sylvania, Ga.  Anyone ever seen this one before.  Too bad it was broken.


----------



## logueb (Aug 20, 2009)

Rest of embossing


----------



## logueb (Aug 20, 2009)

It's amazing how much glass were used in these bottles.


----------



## logueb (Aug 20, 2009)

I've seen some thick bases on bottles, but the side wall of this bottle measured .405.  Wow, that's almost a 1/2" of glass.  I wonder if this affected the volume of the contents.[8|]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 20, 2009)

That's interesting.  I guess it means it's either really old and/or they weren't very advanced in their techniques.  I love pieces like that.  Maybe they just wanted to get the bottle made quickly.  Cool measuring device you have.  What is it called?


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 20, 2009)

its called a micrometer[]


----------



## logueb (Aug 20, 2009)

That's real close Spence.  But technically the instrument is called a Digital Caliper.  A Micrometer is made a little differently and can measure to the ten-thousands.  Here is a micrometer.  [8|]


----------



## Steve.Filpansick (Aug 20, 2009)

Beat to the punch...


----------



## glass man (Aug 20, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> Almost forgot this one.Â  Embossed L L Cubbedge, Coco Cola Bottling Co Sylvania, Ga.Â  Anyone ever seen this one before.Â  Too bad it was broken.


 I AM GUESSING IT IS A CROWN TOP,BUT AS THICK AS IY IS I AM REALLY NOT SO SURE. [YOU GET TO DIGGING COKE HUTCHES YOU REALLY GONNA HAVE FUN!] I CAN'T FIND MY GA. CROWN TOP SODA BOOK RIGHT NOW ,BUT IF THE CROWN TOP VERSION OF YOUR BOTTLE IS IN THERE THEY WILL BE A LITTLE INFO I CAN GIVE YOU! JAMIE


----------



## logueb (Aug 21, 2009)

Hope you guys don't mind me bumping this one back.  But I had some updates and thought you may be interested.  I've been doing some searching and it seem that this trestle was abandoned back in the 20's.  Amazing that those post still stand after all those years.  The rails were probably dismantled and used elsewhere. I've even located the train schedule for this track for 1906, but am unable to post here because of copyright laws.  There are towns on there that I've never heard of.  I will be checking ever creek that this railroad crossed in the near future, and I will let you know if I find anything worth posting.
 Did a little cleaning up of some of the bottles from this dig.  First is an RC Cola from the 30's.  Lot of creek stain on this one.


----------



## logueb (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm thinking that this one had the embossing and also the painted label.  Did they make them with just the embossing?  It cleaned up real well, no nicks or dings on this one.


----------



## logueb (Aug 21, 2009)

Chero Cola, no embossed  town, from the creek bed.  Don't know if the true color will show, but this one was a nice blue color.


----------



## logueb (Aug 21, 2009)

This one has a glass thread running down the outside.  It starts just under the crown top and goes through the "a".  Hope you can see it.


----------



## logueb (Aug 21, 2009)

The base has real thick glass on one side.  Wonder if this affected the volume of the contents.


----------



## logueb (Aug 21, 2009)

Another of the base.


----------



## logueb (Aug 21, 2009)

All the Cokes and Pepsi's were from the 60's.  Here's the cokes.


----------



## logueb (Aug 21, 2009)

Normally I would have not even bothered to clean these up .  One was from Chicago, Ill, one from Boston, Mass. and this one from Selma, Ala. Well, gotta run. Still got a lot of cleaning to do.  Hope to post more pictures later if anyone is interested.  And thanks again for all the replies and taking the time to look.  I know it ain't much, but it's history.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 21, 2009)

> am unable to post here because of copyright laws


 
 as far as i know you can use it as long as you give credit to whoever wrote it? correct?


----------



## logueb (Aug 25, 2009)

I had a few minutes of spare time yesterday, so I went back to the trestle.  The water was up slightly, so I probed around the trestle posts.  Some places the 4 ft. probe went all the way to the handle.  I hit metal and began digging.  Found these washers but no bottles.  They appear to be cast iron from molds.


----------



## logueb (Aug 25, 2009)

Here's a close-up of the one that has what appears to be  excess flashing material from the molding operation.  I haven't figured out why it has a tapered keyway slot if a round bolt went through.  Probably some locking device for the nuts.  Anyone know?


----------



## logueb (Aug 25, 2009)

Side view


----------



## logueb (Aug 25, 2009)

Also found a piece of rail sticking up out of the ground.  tried to pull it out but couldn't.  Appears to be about a 4 foot piece.


----------



## logueb (Aug 25, 2009)

Getting late and all I'm pulling out of the sandy bottom is newer stuff.


----------



## logueb (Aug 25, 2009)

That's when the visitor shows up.  I'm waist deep in water and you see a wake coming towards you and have no idea whats making it.  Too large a wake for a snake, so I'm hoping it ain't no gator.  Noise in the water attracts them, so I exit the stearm and grab the camera.  Turns out to be what looks like a 20 lb + beaver.  Thing starts slapping the tail in the water.  May have been a female with little ones close by.  Anyway, here's the pic I finally got. You can tell that that thing is giving me the eye.


----------



## logueb (Aug 25, 2009)

Most Chero Colas I find are aqua/blue.  Found a blue and green one.  Too bad the green one was broken at the top.


----------



## logueb (Aug 25, 2009)

Best find of the afternoon was a whole Nu Grape that has the large embossed "Not Grape Juice".


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 25, 2009)

things the size of a    http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capybara


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 25, 2009)

This has been a great thread Buster.  You've got to get that piece of rail home, that's a cool artifact from a railroad long gone.   A lot of rails in the south were built narrow gage and converted to standard gauge later.  Our rails (Ma & Pa) were started as a narrow gauge around 1876 and converted to standard in 1900.  I have half a mile of standard gauge 80 # rails.  I've found a few pieces of 30 or 40 # rails that I think are the original narrow gauge.   That rail looks larger than narrow gauge but it's hard to tell by the picture.  We find 3 - 4 " narrow gauge spikes and your washers look similar to tressle washers that helped hold the ties and rails down to the tresstle but I can't recall ours having the notch or keyway?  That spike you found looks narrow gauge thin but is too long for a rail to tie spike and probably was used as part of what held the tresstle together.  The narrow gage spikes were used to hold the rails directly to the ties, and that was true up our way for the standard gauge rails until about 1917 when tie plates began use in between the rails and the ties.  This would explain why we never find narrow gauge tie plates.  When I was passing through Wytheville, Va a couple a years back I brought home a very short piece of rail I found down there.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 25, 2009)

Cobaltbot, have you ever looked on or found anything on the NCR trail?  I never looked, but it occurs to me that would be a good area to try.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 25, 2009)

It would be a good place to try, dates back to about 1835 - way before my railroad and it carried Lincoln up to give the Gettysburg Address.   People have been using railroad banks and cuts to dump stuff for years.  The NCR is a great trail,  I've been biking on it with the family and can't resist looking for stuff!  Permission would be the hard part as most of it goes thru private land and few I believe would want one of the trail users also digging on their property.  This is one of the reasons I'm being a hypocrite when it comes to efforts to turn MY little piece of railroad into a hiker/biker trail. NIMBY...............................

 I found an N.C.R. monkey wrench at a yard sale for a buck[]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 25, 2009)

I was reading about it.  I used to really like walking or riding my bike there.  It got so crowded after they fixed it, though.  Feeling a little homesick now[&o].  What is your railroad?  That's cool that you found that wrench.  That's a nice piece of history to have!


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 25, 2009)

Steve, I tried to PM you an article about it, but it says your mailbox is full.  I'll just put it on here.  That way, you guys can read a little about my hometown.  
http://www.baltimorestyle.com/index.php/style/travel_article/t_trail_ja02/


----------



## logueb (Aug 25, 2009)

Well, Igot to thinking about what Cobalt said about the rail and I went to the creek to see if I could dig it out. My attempts to yank it out of the sand failed, because it would come out so far and no further.  So I took the shovel and dug around it. That piece that is wewlded to the end was what was keeping it from sliding out of the ground.  Well here it is sitting on an old trestle beam.  Now how to get the thing to the truck which is about a 1/4 mile away.


----------



## logueb (Aug 25, 2009)

I guess this hobby keeps me in fair shape.  Where there is a will there is a way.  After several breaks and one tumble down a hill I finally make it back to the Bustermobile.  That kudzu had my feet  all tangled up and down I went.  Here it is all loaded up.


----------



## logueb (Aug 26, 2009)

That thing lying next to the rail is a bolt assembly from one of the trestle beams.  The bolt measures 20 inches in length.  It had three washers , two with keyways and one without.  And I stuck a spacer washer on the end.  These spacers were used to give an air space between beams (according to what I could google).


----------



## logueb (Aug 26, 2009)

Another view of the spacer


----------



## logueb (Aug 26, 2009)

Steve was correct in that not all washers had that keyway.


----------



## logueb (Aug 26, 2009)

Here is a pic of one of the spacers attached to a trestle beam


----------



## logueb (Aug 26, 2009)

Did a little digging in the toc dump and a little digging in the creek bed.


----------



## logueb (Aug 26, 2009)

Did find two whole 20s sodas in the creek bed.  This is the way that they came out of the water, not much cleaning to be done on these. The tall ribbed one is a NuGrape.  Well got to go for now.  And thanks again for all the replies.


----------



## CreekWalker (Aug 26, 2009)

One of the best bottle sites I found was under an old train trestle. While constructing a new bridge down from a RR crossing, an old local man told as a child he saw the train engineer  park the engine on the old trestle site outside of town. And he would run up and talk to the trainman as he was drinking  his Coca-cola. When the engineer got the signal , he would throw the bottle down and head on in to town. I checked the abandoned site out, sure nuf there was Pat. D HS Cokes back to SS amber Cokes in a 100 ft strip next to the track site.


----------



## logueb (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks CreekWalker,  The info that I have found so far indicate that this trestle was probably started in the 1890s to early 1900s.  I know that I have not even begun to reach the bottom of the creek at the trestle.  The more debris that I remove the deeper the hole gets.  But I am hoping that there are going to be some early glass under all that sand. I never knew how much fun digging in a creek bed could be.


----------



## logueb (Aug 26, 2009)

Located a site on the internet that gave the dimensions for the various rails.  It appears that this rail is 6030. Width at head measures 2.20 (2 1/8"), Depth measures 4.16 (4 3/16"), Width at base measures 3.88 (3 11/16").  Anyone know the dates that this rail was manufactured?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 26, 2009)

Do it Buster, but how you taking this heat? I've had enough of it.

 I looked in the Ga. bottle book and those Wadley Nu Grapes got a hunnerd dollar price beside them. Seems those are the only place they made those.

 If Ol' Pat were there he'd be figgering a way to get them timbers outta there, and saying "Hello sawmill". I bet it would dress up real nice. Might be short boards,but nice.


----------



## ncbred (Aug 26, 2009)

$100?  Christ!  Don't I see 6 or 7 of those ribbed Nu Grapes a few pages back?  You ever want to get rid of one let me know.  I collect embossed sodas from the south.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 26, 2009)

I will pay more attention to the sodas now!


----------



## logueb (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. Yeah Pat, the heat has been bad.  I've been hitting the creeks lately.  It's a lot cooler than in the dump.  Them ribbed NuGrapes are hard to come by.  That glass they were made from cracks real easy.  Must have tossed 50 busted ones out of the creek tonight.  Got a late start and didn't come out till 9:30.  Dang beaver was harassing me to no end.  Sneaking up behind be and slapping that tail against the water.  Sounds like somerone doing a cannonball dive into the water.  Scares the heck out of you when you're not expecting it. 
 Pat, I'm working on a way to snake some of them timbers out of that trestle bed.  Been abandoned over 80 years.  May take a little while to get one out, but worth a try.  I was thinking the same thing about that wood.  If it works, I'll post some pics.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 27, 2009)

Never seen a NuGrape like that.  

 Laur- thanks for the link, interesting. Suffice to say that we own the right of way land for our part of the Ma & Pa and were one of only two who paid the scrapper to leave the rails when the line was officially abandoned, all the rest has been taken up.  I'm only the temperary caretaker but have tryed to do what I could.  Someday I'll do a seperate thread on the _famous Ma & Pa _as I don't want to hijack Buster's good thread.

 Good job Buster saving that piece of history.  Does that converting website you found say what pound rail yours is?  I've haven't seen those spacers before.  Makes me wonder what your welded piece was for?


----------



## logueb (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks Cobalt.  Laur, enjoyed the link also.

 The rail specifications list this rail at 60  lbs.  per yard.  Piece measures 48" divided by 36''  = 1.33 X 60 = 79.8 lbs.  Haven't weighed it, but that's probably close.  So do you have any idea of the age of this type rail?  I'll try to do some more research as time permits.  I got a small piece of  (supposed to be) Confederate rail .  It will be interesting to see what it measures out.

 The link to the rail specifications is www.*icrr*.*net*/*rails*.*htm* .


----------



## logueb (Aug 31, 2009)

This post is almost even with the ground.  I'm going to go to the bottom of the creek bed if possible. Hopefully there will be some bottles.


----------



## logueb (Aug 31, 2009)

Forgot to post the pic.  If you look at the top of the picture you will see a pile of wires.  Those are what is left after a tire is burned.  Found a lot at about 2 feet under.


----------



## logueb (Aug 31, 2009)

After moving what seems like a ton of rocks and bricks, I feel this smooth white object.  I'm hoping for a stone jug.  But instead this thing comes up.  But there was a 1936 Nehi inside[].  Now how in the world did this thing get down here.  The throne.


----------



## logueb (Aug 31, 2009)

Here is a picture with the rocks, and bricks and  other stuff moved away from the post.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a Nu Grape in that style from Salisbury Md. 

 Interesting post... was sondering if you've looked for date nails. Not quite sure how long they used those or it they used them everywhere, but they used to put date nails in the ties. My digging partner has a Mason jar full of them. I've never found any.


----------



## logueb (Aug 31, 2009)

Here's some of the bottles that came out from around the post


----------



## logueb (Aug 31, 2009)

Here's what went home.


----------



## logueb (Aug 31, 2009)

I have dug a lot of Chero Cola bottles but never seen anything like this.  This one is embossed CROWLEY'S.  No state.


----------



## logueb (Aug 31, 2009)

Close-up of the embossing.  Never made it to the bottom.  And more rain today will make the creek rise even more.  But there's next year if the creek doesn't fall again this year.  Just have to keep a check on it.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 31, 2009)

Great stuff Buster. I have a Nugrape like that but it is 6ozs. Great find. Bummer to see so many busted ones. Odd bottles make cool additions to collections cause the always draw attention. Crowley's a town or merchant???


----------



## logueb (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for the replies Kate and Cap.  I have no idea on the Crowley's.  Could be a merchant or possibly a location.( like Crowley's Crossroads or Crowley's Corner).  But what State is a mystery at this time. 

 Yeah Cap, I have found both the 6 oz. and 9 oz in that style.  Also find some Tuscaloosa, Ala. in that style.


----------



## glass man (Aug 31, 2009)

BRUCE: I AM REALLY ENJOYING THIS THREAD! THANKS FOR TAKING THE TIME TO TAKE ALL THE PICTURES AND SHARING THEM WITH US! MAN YOU HAVE GOTTON A LOT OF BOTTLES AND OTHER GREAT STUFF OUT OF THERE. CAN'T BELIEVE YOU IN THAT WATER AT NIGHT WITH SNAKES AND GATORS AROUND,BUT WHEN I WAS YOUNGER IT DIDN'T BOTHER ME. SEEMS THEY GOT TO BE OLDER BOTTLES AROUND. HAVE YOU FOUND EVEN A PART OF A HUTCH BOTTLE? NOT THAT I AM KNOCKING WHAT YOU ARE FINDING!!! JUST CURIOUS WHY NOTHING OLDER.      I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN BOUT THOSE BEVERS! FIRST TIME I EVER HEARD ONE DOING THAT TAIL THING WAS ONE NIGHT WHEN ME AND A FRIEND WERE CAMPING BY A LAKE. I ALMOST FLIPPED OUT WHEN I FIRST HEARD IT. MY FRIEND CASUALLY SAID "BEAVER".             I UNDERSTAND HOW ONE DOING THAT CLOSE TO YOU AND YOU NOT EXPECTING IT WOULD MAKE YOU WANT TO JUMP OUT OF YOUR SKIN. I ONCE READ A BOOK FROM THE EARLY 1900S AND A PERSON SAID IN IT BEAVER TAIL WAS GREAT EATING. SEEMS IT WOULD BE REALLY TOUGH TO ME. BUT ANY WAY BARBECUED BEAVER TAIL IS A THOUGHT TO YOUR PROBLEM![] KEEP EM COMING AND BE CAREFUL! [&:] JAMIE


----------



## logueb (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks Jamie.  I'm at about 4 feet down at the post.  Still a lot of 20's soda coming up. Some of these are standing straight up in the sand and mud. Wish I could get a photo of that.  Yesterday there were shards from toc stuff coming up with the sand and rocks.  I dug unil the last minute that I could.  Had to be somewhere, and was late a few minutes.  I'll keep everybody posted if anything is on the bottom, if I ever get there.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, you'd think they used bottles to tamp in the post!  What's the deal with that creek and all the sodas?


----------



## ncbred (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice!  Any Mint Colas coming up with those other 20's sodas?


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Aug 31, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: logueb
> 
> Thanks for the replies Kate and Cap.  I have no idea on the Crowley's.  Could be a merchant or possibly a location.( like Crowley's Crossroads or Crowley's Corner).  But what State is a mystery at this time.
> 
> Yeah Cap, I have found both the 6 oz. and 9 oz in that style.  Also find some Tuscaloosa, Ala. in that style.


 
 Hey Bruce, 

 I feel sure that it is in reference to location...there is a Crowley, Louisiana, and a Crowley, Texas...then there is a Crowley Foods (dairy business)...I have a SS coke bottle that has "Property of Crowley's" on it...got it off eBay...my last name is Crowley and if you would be interested in parting with this...I would love to talk with you...I'm also interested in ANY bottles with Crowley on it (milk or the Crowley & Coleman flask...)

 Anyhoo...Great thread!!!

 Tinna


----------



## logueb (Aug 31, 2009)

Cobalt, AllI can say is that were piled around the post.

 NC, All the Mint Cola's have been broken so far.

 Florida, I'm gonna hold on this one for awhile, but if another one shows up I'll PM you.

 Here is two pieces of the iron that I cleaned up.  Right now, it's rocks in one pile, dirt in one pile, and iron stuff in a pile.


----------



## logueb (Aug 31, 2009)

One looks like some type of spanner wrench with the little tip thing.


----------



## logueb (Aug 31, 2009)

The other looks like some type of lifting eye with the eyes set at 45 degree angles.


----------



## glass man (Aug 31, 2009)

> Some of these are standing straight up in the sand and mud.


  WOW! THAT HAS TO BE A GREAT SITE AND IT IS ALL YOURS! FAR OUT! [] JAMIE


----------



## capsoda (Aug 31, 2009)

That is what I was thinking on the spanner wrench thing. The other looks like a cable anchor.


> What's the deal with that creek and all the sodas?


 The poles constantly vibrate from the moving water keeping the sand around them lose. That is also why the bottles are almost always in and upright position. The sink heavy end first working their way down along the pole. That is probably also the reason so many have the tops broken off.


----------



## logueb (Sep 1, 2009)

That's an interesting theory.  I also noticed an interesting fact about the poles in the water and water current.  When I made that small temporary dam to divert the water current, it caused a faster current on the posts in the depper section of the creek.  The current seemed to wash away the sand around some of these poles, almost making a pocket that stuff could roll into.


----------



## logueb (Sep 3, 2009)

I promised to keep you guys updated on the progress of this dig.  After a full day of work, cutting grass, and before fire training, I managed to get about an hour of digging in the creek in.  The creek is up from the recent rains and is over the top of that post that I have been working.  The water was clear enough to find the post so I wadded in and started to move more sand and debris.  I'm probably down to four feet from the top of the post.  Slow digging, or moving wet sand.  After about thirty minutes of sand shoveling, I hit another layer of glass.  I think that I am finally getting past that 20's sodas layer. Well, here's what an hour of shoveling brought up. Two Heinz foods, a Paul Jones whiskey (pre prohibition), a medicine (cork still in bottle). Plus some Nu Grape, Chero Cola, and Lime Cola, a 1915 Coke, and a slug plate Augusta Coca Cola SS.


----------



## logueb (Sep 3, 2009)

Here's a closeup of the embossing on the  Augusta SS Coca Cola.


----------



## logueb (Sep 3, 2009)

Base.  I was dissapointed that this bottle had some bad chips in the the crown top.  Good candidate for a top replacement.

 Jamie. I'm still hoping for a hutch[].  But that may have to wait till next year.

 I'll let you guys know if anything else turns up, if you're still interested in this dig.


----------



## glass man (Sep 3, 2009)

VERY INTERESTED! HEY MAN YOU GOT A SS COKE,JUST A LITTLE OLDER TO A HUTCH! COURSE WAY YOU GOING YOU CAN MAKE SOME GOOD MONEY OFF THE MANY,MANY NEWER SODAS YOU GETTING! IF I EVER FIND MY BOOK ON GA. CROWN TOP SODAS IN THIS JUNKY HOUSE I WILL LET YOU KNOW A BIT [BOOK IS ONLY A GUIDE ,BUT ITS A STARTING PLACE] BOUT THE AUG. SS AND OTHER GA. SODAS YOU GOT IF YOU WANT ME TO. SEEMS THE GA. SODAS ARE GETTING MORE AND MORE POPULAR! GOOD NEWS FOR YOU! JAMIE


----------



## logueb (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks Jamie.  This has been an interesting dig.  Very different digging in water than on land.  Even when the water is clear, it muddies in a matter of seconds.  You can't see anything.  Like digging blindfolded.  Very slow going.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Just Dig it (Sep 3, 2009)

Please do keep it going = ) its such a good thread..what a coke  chips or not  peace EJ


----------



## willong (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi Bruce,

 Is the Paul Jones the brown flask? 
 Is it BIM?

 Also, "fire training" statement has got me wondering; what kind of fire training? I notice from your profile page that you were born the same year that I was. Some people might think that we are a bit long in the tooth to be fighting fires--I'm guessing that you are the trainer and not the trainee? I'm curious because I got on a couple interagency fire crews when I worked for the National Park Service, and I thoroughly enjoyed the experience. I wish I had tried it when I was younger.

 Regards,

 Will


----------



## logueb (Sep 3, 2009)

Eric, I'll try to keep it going as long as there's anything interesting coming out of the creek and folks are interested in it.

 Will.  I'm the Volunteer Fire Chief for a rual fire department.   Worked up from interior attack to Asst. Chief, to Chief.  Liked the interior attack the best. Still will suit up and do interior attack if needed. Yep, the Paul Jones is the brown flask, abm pre-prohibition, embossed on base.


----------



## willong (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for the replies Bruce. My limited experience was on wild land fires. My former lead here at Fort Lewis was also a volunteer firefighter into his fifties. Ain't it interesting how some of us old farts enjoy dirty, physically taxing pursuits such as bottle digging and fire fighting?

 Your thread on the trestle and creek has been very entertaining. I'm particularly interested in seeing how the age of the bottles crawl back into the past as you excavate deeper around those pilings. Have you thought about packing a small gasoline fire pump (1-1/2" discharge) into the site? I think that you could use the high pressure discharge to rapidly displace sand and clay. Since the nozzle would already be under water, I don't believe that the flow would be violent enough to damage the bottles, particularly if you hollowed out a crater some distance from the pilings first, then edged it toward the "honey hole." A seine strung across the creek could catch bottles dislodged into the current. A recently retired leadman from the grounds keeping division here used to water-blast holes into the Tacoma (Commencement Bay) tide flats in the 70's. He said that they would return to the holes after a couple of tide cycles, and then just pick up all the bottles that had washed into the crater. (I'm sure one couldn't get away with that practice today in a highly visible location, but I get the impression that your site is fairly well obscured.) 

 The most sun-purpled bottle that I ever found came out of a creek bank in southern British Columbia. Much more trash was visible in the matrix, but the bank was so hard packed and root entangled that digging didnâ€™t seem practicable back then (I had other prospects). I always wanted to return with a pump and do some â€œhydraulic miningâ€ but I never got back there.

 Good luck however you proceed--I'm looking forward to more of your posts.

 Will


----------



## madman (Sep 4, 2009)

YES IM INTERESTED GREAT PIX AND FINDS! LOVE IT!


----------



## logueb (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys.  Well I did a Moonlight Madness dig last evening.  Managed to squeeze  about an hour of sand moving before dark and wound up staying till after the moon came up.  Anyway, didn't get the pics until this morning. Short dig but did manage to go a little deeper around that piling.  Slow go and hard work.  Here's the group of keepers.


----------



## logueb (Sep 4, 2009)

Whole SS Coke Swainsboro, Ga. but has a  crack at the base.


----------



## logueb (Sep 4, 2009)

Waynesboro Bottling Works slug plate.  Just kept it to get a pic.


----------



## logueb (Sep 4, 2009)

Getting close to 5 feet down and struck this thing.  Thought it was a rock, but when I got it pulled out I realized that it was part of a railroad rail.  I'm thinking older than the other one.


----------



## logueb (Sep 4, 2009)

Here it is compared to the other rail.  It's a lot smaller.


----------



## logueb (Sep 4, 2009)

Here is a pic from the end view.


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow, that's quite the soda mine you've got going there!  That very well could be a piece of narrow gauge.


----------



## ncbred (Sep 6, 2009)

This thread happens to be my favorite of recent memory.  Keep it going!


----------



## logueb (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, I just can't seem to get to the bottom.  Sand just keeps on filling in the hole.  Enough rocks and bricks to build a house.  And enough scrap iron to start a junk yard.  I'm thinking about damning off the area around the post and bailing out the water with a bucket.  Here is how the posts looks now.


----------



## Just Dig it (Sep 7, 2009)

The dam sounds like it might work..maybe a tarp could help with it?


----------



## logueb (Sep 7, 2009)

When the price for scrap iron goes back up, I'm going to make a killing.[]


----------



## madman (Sep 7, 2009)

very nice  what we will go through to find bottles!


----------



## logueb (Sep 7, 2009)

Happen to notice the stamping on the camode.  Haven't had time to google it.


----------



## logueb (Sep 7, 2009)

This site is still producing a few nice sodas so I'll stick with it for a while.


----------



## logueb (Sep 7, 2009)

Did you notice the amber one?  Bim, with a lot of whittle type marks, and is crudely made.  This picture does no do justice to this bottle.  I believe this is an older layer underneath the sodas.


----------



## logueb (Sep 7, 2009)

Base


----------



## logueb (Sep 7, 2009)

Also, did you notice the pliers at the bottom of the group picture.  Ap[pear to be hand forged.  The're not slip joint pliers , but appear to have a pin flattened on each side holding them together.  And they still work.


----------



## logueb (Sep 7, 2009)

This is a crier[]  Liked to have stroked out because I thought that it was one of them palmetto bottles.  It's a Miami Coca Cola bottle.


----------



## logueb (Sep 7, 2009)

Broke my shovel handle on this thing and almost threw the back out.  But I got it out of the hole.  Now you don't suppose that this could have been on of Uncle Billy's Bowties do you?  You already saw earlier in the posts that Sherman's men were taking up the track from Spier's Turnout.  His men would set the crossties on fire and heat the rails red hot and bend them around a tree to keep them fom being reused.  These things don't bend easily. Hmmmmm..


----------



## Just Dig it (Sep 7, 2009)

Thats a cool little palm tree embossing ..sure hope it gains some age for ya. What history..


----------



## logueb (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks guys for looking.  I tried to post these bottles last night but trhe camera was on the blink again.  Someone was asking about a Mint Cola.  Pulled this one out yesterday.  Augusta, Ga.


----------



## logueb (Sep 7, 2009)

Soda Water.  Just says Florida on base, no city.


----------



## logueb (Sep 7, 2009)

Close-up of embossing


----------



## logueb (Sep 7, 2009)

Base


----------



## logueb (Sep 7, 2009)

A Chero Cola and Lime Cola.  The Lime Cola is so light green that it appears clear.  I'm itching to get back to the dig, but helping with the grankids today and got a long list of chores.  If I can get away for a couple hours I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## ncbred (Sep 7, 2009)

Is that Royal Palm soda whole?  Looks like a good one.  Just won one of those Augusta Mint Colas off of ebay a month ago.  Want to say it went in the $20-$30 range.  Thats the only Mint Cola I have from GA.  Not sure if it was bottled in anymore GA towns.  Thats an awesome spot you have there and I agree, the amber beer looks like it may be getting older.  Maybe some more SS cokes and Pepsi's will start popping up.


----------



## logueb (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Ncbred, and the top was missing the palm tree. 

 Well, I get this bright idea about daming the water back away from the post so I can dig deeper around the post.  In theory it sounded like a good idea.  Build a dam , bail out the water and dig. Simple enough, and it was working good until the water started seeping back into the hole.  Here's what it looked like.


----------



## logueb (Sep 7, 2009)

Different angle.  The shovel is resting on a second post that was completely covered.  And if you look to the right of the picture you can see some flat boards that are driven into the mud.


----------



## logueb (Sep 7, 2009)

Two Chero Cola bottles next to the flat boards


----------



## logueb (Sep 7, 2009)

Here's two bottles near the second post.  Chero Cola and a 1915 Coke.  There were four 1915's near the posts, two whole and two with the tops missing.


----------



## logueb (Sep 7, 2009)

The bailing out the water done me in.  But I did manage a bucket of bottles and will post after they're clean if anybody is interested.  No Hutches, and no Louisville, Ga Chero Cola, but some keepers . Gotta run.


----------



## ncbred (Sep 7, 2009)

interested! []  What towns are on the Cokes?


----------



## logueb (Sep 7, 2009)

Macon, Ga. and Chattanooga, Tenn.  The Macon, Ga is on the right, super nice bottle.


----------



## logueb (Sep 8, 2009)

Base of Macon, Ga.  Note that it is written in a straight line and not curved.


----------



## logueb (Sep 8, 2009)

Base of Chattanooga, Tenn


----------



## logueb (Sep 8, 2009)

Have you ever seen a SS Coke without the embossed Coca Cola ?  Has everything else.  The town (Swainsboro, Ga.)  The property of coca cola bottling , but no embossed Coca Cola.  Has a nice blue tint.  Hope the pic comes out.


----------



## logueb (Sep 8, 2009)

property of


----------



## logueb (Sep 8, 2009)

Amethyst Registered bottle, Slug plate but no embossing in slug plate.


----------



## logueb (Sep 8, 2009)

Has " not to be sold " on one side and "this bottle is loaned " on other side. Loaned to who?


----------



## logueb (Sep 8, 2009)

Found a lot of these broken.  Finally a whole one.  Big One


----------



## logueb (Sep 8, 2009)

close up


----------



## logueb (Sep 8, 2009)

Finally, a Nu-Icy.


----------



## logueb (Sep 9, 2009)

Just thought that some of you may be interested in what I found out on the camode.  The Hajoca  is an acronym using the first two letters of the three owners.  (Ha )- Haines,( jo) - Jones, (ca ) Cadbury.  Company was started in 1858 , made key stops, has a brass foundry and later sold plumbing supplies.  Appears from my resrearch that this one is from the 20's.   The same age of most of these sodas.  But why would someone drop a great white " throne"  off a bridge?  There was an ornate Hajoca that sold on E-bay for $2,200.  This thing may be worth dragging home.  Wonder if the wifey would mind if I made it into a planter in the front yard.  Hmmmmmm.


----------



## ncbred (Sep 9, 2009)

I've got a "Big One". []  Man that sounds perverted.  Its from West Jefferson.  That place would be bottle heaven for me with all those deco and 20's soda's.  Does the coke and slugplate have applied crowns?  The slug being amethyst would point to it being earlier than most of the sodas you are digging.


----------



## logueb (Sep 9, 2009)

That's what they appear to be.  That was what I was thinking, a little earlier.  If I don't post anymore to this thread, then you will know that the planter thing didn't go too well with the wifey.[][][][]


----------



## glass man (Sep 9, 2009)

GREAT THREAD! I LOVE WATER AND BOTTLES! YOU HAVE PUT A LOT OF WORK IN THIS BUT SURE HAVE GOTTEN REWARDED FOR IT.

 YOU TALKING BOUT SHERMAN HEATING THE RAILS AND BEANDING THEM ROUND TREES SO THE COULD NOT BE USED AGAIN.THEY WERE CALLED SHERMAN'S NECK TIES.

  I HAD AN OIL PAINTING I BOUGHT IN THE 1970S SHOWING THE SOILDERS BURNING AND SOME TAKING THEM AND USING A TREE TO BEND THEM. THE PAINTING WAS DONE IN 1884. COULD HAVE BEEN DONE BY SOME ONE THAT REMEMBERED IT BEING DONE. IT WAS A VERY GOOD PAINTING AND I SOLD IT FOR $25 .MAN WISH I HAD IT BACK ,ALONG WITH MY PICTURE OF ROBERT LEE IN A N OVAL  FRAME THAT WAS COMMON IN THE 19 TEENS. SOLD IT FOR $25. OH WELL! 

 KEEP IT UP BRUCE! MAN I WISH I WAS WITH YOU. MAYBE GET ME SOME FROG LEGS TOO. AIN'T HAD NONE IN OVER 30 YEARS. [CEPT IN A RESTRANT AND THEY WAS ALFUL! JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Sep 9, 2009)

OH YEAH BRUCE,THE BOTTLE THAT HAS COCA COLA BOTTLING CO. ON IT,COULD BE A SODA THAT WAS NOT COKE ,JUST BOTTLE AT THE COKE PLANT,MAY HAVE BEEN A SODA ALSO THAT COKE WAS PUTTING OUT. I KNOW THE SODA WATER BOTTLES HAVE COCA COLA COMPANY ON THEM BUT ARE NOT COKE. SEEMS GRAPE AND ORANGE WAS THE FLAVORS IN THE SODA WATER BOTTLES. JAMIE


----------



## madman (Sep 9, 2009)

wow those bottles r still coming out  nice finds!


----------



## logueb (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys.  I hit the spot hard and heavy yesterday evening.  Found a few more sodas and an odd square milk.  We got hit with a major electrical storm last night.  I was so exausted from the dig that I went and sacked out at around 10 (early for me).  10:30 I get a fire call for a downed power line that was sparking.  We must have got like 4 inches of rain in an hour.  So I'm expecting the creek to flood out of the banks, so it may be a while before I can get back in.


----------



## logueb (Sep 10, 2009)

Here's the pic of the milk.  Turns out that this is a 50's Duraglass Third Quart Milk.  Nothing special, just can't remember ever seeing a third -quart.  So, this is more than a half-pint and less than a pint.


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 10, 2009)

That looks like a really fun place to dig, I am impressed by the bucketloads of glass! Deco sodas might not all be worth much now but in time they will probably be appreciated by a wider range of newer collectors. I certainly wouldn't complain about the age, anyway! The older blown finds are pretty tantalizing too. Thanks to you I have learned a bit about yet another class of bottle-rich areas that are worth excavating. I have dug inside creeks, but only to get what spilled down the bank from the dump. I haven't thought much about all the kids in the first half of the 1900s who would have messed around on bridges back in the day, tossing their sodas in the creek instead of hauling them back to the store. Good thing there weren't any enterprising kids who swam and scratched around there collecting all those sodas to return for the deposit!

 All the pictures you've uploaded are quite overwhelming, so instead of trying to count I figure that I'll just ask how many complete sodas have come out of here? A few million?

 Also, as glass man said, the coca cola bottling co. bottles that are not marked "Coca-Cola" usually held other flavors of soda. I saw a 1910s blown one on eBay with a paper diamond label stating that it held orange crush, and have an early machined one from Peoria (concurrent with other early machined SS cokes from here) that is marked "Arctic Brand."


----------



## DiggerRL (Sep 10, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> Have you ever seen a SS Coke without the embossed Coca Cola ?  Has everything else.  The town (Swainsboro, Ga.)  The property of coca cola bottling , but no embossed Coca Cola.  Has a nice blue tint.  Hope the pic comes out.


 
 I have found a few like this.  I always figured it contained another flavor soda other than coke.  I've found some like this that just say SODAWATER on the bottom, but have the same property of around the base.  

 Ron


----------



## DiggerRL (Sep 10, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> Soda Water.  Just says Florida on base, no city.


 
 I found one of these too, its a darker blue, and unfortunately has a ding knocked  out of it.  I found mine in Georgia too.

 Ron


----------



## DiggerRL (Sep 10, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> A Chero Cola and Lime Cola.  The Lime Cola is so light green that it appears clear.  I'm itching to get back to the dig, but helping with the grankids today and got a long list of chores.  If I can get away for a couple hours I'll keep you guys posted.


 
 These are common here in my home town too, as both companys had plants here at one time, the Lime Cola is a great bottle.

 Send me a pm and let me know where in GA your at, I'm south of Atlanta.


----------



## GACDIG (Sep 10, 2009)

Enjoyed going through the digs. SODA heven. You should make some bucks for them for your time.
 gac


----------



## Dugout (Sep 11, 2009)

Do you suppose you could get away with hanging that mule shoe above the door if the planter idea doesn't go through?


----------



## logueb (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys.

 Yea Ron, That's what I was thinking about the ss bottles with out the Coke logo. That they were for flavors other than the actual coke, but earlier than all those art deco coke bottles of the 20's.

 Gacdig, glad you enjoyed the thread.  Hope to have some updates this weekend.

 Dugout, I'll post the planter pic when it happens[]


----------



## logueb (Sep 14, 2009)

Well Not much of a dig on Sat. Two and a half hours of broken glass and tons of metal parts.  I worked around the second post. But not much luck. Had the grandkids all week-end long and they come first.

 Found a Marion , South Carolina Chero Cola


----------



## logueb (Sep 14, 2009)

Here's a piece that's quite interesting.  It's the hub from an earlier automobile.  Had wood spokes, and a brass piece at one end, probably on the end you would pack grease in.  It probably seems strange to us today that the earlier autos contained a lot of wood parts.
 Any of you antique auto guys know what type it came from?


----------



## logueb (Sep 14, 2009)

Close-up of brass end


----------



## logueb (Sep 14, 2009)

Had no idea what this was until I found the hub.  Here is the 24" wheel part that held the tire.


----------



## logueb (Sep 14, 2009)

Embossed Nehi (Patent date on base) and what I believe is a train coupling device.


----------



## logueb (Sep 14, 2009)

Very heavy


----------



## logueb (Sep 14, 2009)

Lime Cola, Dothan, Alabama.


----------



## logueb (Sep 14, 2009)

Base


----------



## logueb (Sep 14, 2009)

Doorknob,


----------



## capsoda (Sep 14, 2009)

The hub cap should say what it came off of. It is a super early one for sure. Great find, from an autobug point of view.


----------



## logueb (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Cap.  The brass end cap is missing.  I have several Ford end caps from previous digs, may see if one fits.  I didn't know until I did some Googling that there were still companies who made replacement wooden spoke wheels for the Antique auto market.  Be kind of neat if I could make some oak spokes for this thing, just to have as a conversation piece.  I enjoy woodworking and have a lot of tools that I barely ever use.


----------



## TJSJHART (Sep 15, 2009)

some of the kids today think it's strange that cars and trucks were mostly steel and some plastic , i can remember going to auto shows and there were the old woodys  and studebakers.  the wooden spokes and dash boards were beautiful . a neighbor down the street who had a station wagon with wood paneling on the side. now a days they think killing trees  for fire wood or furniture ohh no.... no.. that's horrible  can't do that  never .. time marchs on .   great pics. the old auto parts would be worth something to another collector.    are those lime colas  common ? i'd love to add a couple  to my collection....thanks for the thread very good pics..


----------



## logueb (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks Tim,  The Lime Colas are common in this area.  One of the local bottlers had Lime Cola, Nu Grape, and Chero Cola.  I'm sure that at the end of this dig that I will have extra Lime Colas to get rid of.


----------



## logueb (Sep 16, 2009)

Just a quick update on this site.  Made a mad-dash run to the creek, trying to squeeze in a little digging time.  I dug deeper around the second post.  More rocks bricks and metal.  Broken 15's cokes, ss cokes, and lots of broken 20's sodas, broken glass in each shovel full of sand.  Here's the keepers.  Lime Cola, Nu Grape, Art Deco Coke, and tools.  Half of a grubbing hoe and some type of hand held drill or crank.


----------



## logueb (Sep 16, 2009)

I call these art deco coke bottles.  From the 20's.  Coca Cola from sandersville,Ga.  Held flavor other than Coke.


----------



## logueb (Sep 16, 2009)

Base


----------



## capsoda (Sep 16, 2009)

Even for a wood worker spokes can be a pain. Each one has to fit perfectly with the next all the way around. With the rim and hub it would be interesting though. What type of end is on the speed handle? The thing with the grubbing hoe.

 You do of course know that there is a big market for car and wagon spokes.....


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 16, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> I call these art deco coke bottles.  From the 20's.  Coca Cola from sandersville,Ga.  Held flavor other than Coke.


 
 I like that one, looks a lot like the Cheerwine bottles from the same era.


----------



## madman (Sep 16, 2009)

hey bruce, that is an interesting bottle, as joe said its the same style as the cheerwine bottle  nice!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow,...I'm amazed by all the stuff coming out around those pilings!...What made you think to dig there?...I used to watch the current under our old mainline trestles (there was a pair side by side) seperated by about 100 feet, anyhow the current would swirl in weird ways like it was deflecting off something underwater,...rumor always had it that the railroad dumped some old rolling stock off the single track bridge, to keep people from swimming there (obviously pre-litigation era)....that bridge was scrapped out a couple of years ago....I haven't been back there lately.                                                        Nice finds,...Joe


----------



## logueb (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies guys.

 Cap, I used to do a little woodworking years ago.  Did a few gunstocks. The end to the drill thing is just round like the shaft.  I was thinking it may have been square to fit a socket on , making it like a speed driver, unless it got broke off.

 Joe, and Mike, I found the patent for that style bottle if I can just remember where I put it.

 Joe, I got the idea about digging around the pilings right here on the forum.  Do you remember a while back when one of the divers was bringing all those nice Dr. Peppers from around the trestle pilings?  When I saw those trestle pilings and bridge pilings I just had to try it. So I began digging and the rest is history.  I gotta get back and dig deeper.

 Thanks again for looking guys, and as long as there's an interest, I'll keep a digging and posting.


----------



## ncbred (Sep 17, 2009)

I think the poster logueb is referring to is Arthur.  I believe he was diving in the New River somewhere along the VA/NC border.  The West Jefferson Dr Pepper plant is on the New River.  Thats where the "Big One" sodas came from.  They still bottle the following products with pure cane sugar: 

 7-Up
 A&W Root Beer
 Big Red
 Cheerwine
 Cool Mountain 
 Crush Orange
 Diet Cheerwine
 Diet Dr Pepper
 Dr Pepper
 Mt. Dew
 Nehi Grape
 Nehi Orange
 Nehi Peach
 Nu Grape
 Red Rock Cola
 Red Rock Ginger Ale
 RC Cola
 Sunkist
 Welchâ€™s Grape
 Sundrop

 Its also one of two non Pepsi franchises that is allowed to produce Mountain Dew.  Sorry for all the babble!  Keep digging logueb!  Its funny how you are finding broken SS coke shards yet their glass is very thick.  Hope you find some whole ones.  Was there any Pepsi bottlers in that area around that time?


----------



## logueb (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks NC, I couldn't remember who posted it, but I do remember all those Dr. Peppers and how nice they came out of the water.  
 Well, I hate to keep boring you good folks on the forum, but I found that patent on the Coke bottle.  I believe that the original patent was this one from 1923.  Of course, if you study these patents, you will see that there were some modifications from the patent by the glass makers, but they still held on to enough of the original content of the patent.


----------



## logueb (Sep 17, 2009)

Apparently the diamond was to have the Company logo embossed there.  It must have been replaced with a wider band in the upper middle  for the logo.  But if you notice in an enlarged view of Figure 3 you see the alternating bands between the eight panels.  Every other one comes to a point with no band.


----------



## logueb (Sep 17, 2009)

Viewing the Cheerwine that is for sale on E-Bay and this Coke bottle, you can see these bands.  First the wide band. ( To the left of the ...LIN...)


----------



## logueb (Sep 17, 2009)

And next, the panels come to a point with no flat .  They alternate like this all around the bottle, just like the patent diagram.


----------



## logueb (Sep 17, 2009)

Both the Cheerwine on E-Bay and this Coke were made by the Laurens Glass Works, This one has LGW 23.


----------



## logueb (Sep 17, 2009)

While I'm into the patents.  I may have posted this before, but here is the patent for the Lime Cola bottles from this site.


----------



## logueb (Sep 17, 2009)

And the patent for the Nu Grape and Nu Icy bottles.


----------



## wonkapete (Sep 17, 2009)

Great thread!  Let me know if you unearth any Lime Colas from Greenville, AL or Georgiana, AL.  I've been looking for those for a long time and coming up empty handed.


----------



## logueb (Sep 18, 2009)

Wonkapete, I'll be on the lookout for those towns.  Wanted to do a dig today, but had to finish up a project at work.[] Plus it raining cats and dogs down here and I know that the creek is gonna rise.  May have to go back to the dumps to dig.


----------



## TJSJHART (Sep 18, 2009)

those patents are great another sub-section of bottle collecting , that if i got into starting to do would be another reason for my wife to kill me , or divorce my sorry butt.[][].. let me think about that..[8|]


----------



## johnymc17. (Sep 18, 2009)

just a great place, great pictures, and great reponses.... you keep going til you start hitting blobs and hutches and then you be extra talking... looks like it might be there ....spread out and go deep....look for oysters....aloha


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't even collect from that area, but I'm diggin seeing all the early sodas you have been bringing up. Keep up the good work.


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 18, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: logueb
> 
> this Coke were made by the Laurens Glass Works


 
 What else would I be making?  If you know me, you know I love coke (a cola)!


----------



## logueb (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies.  Well, I finished off that project at work and took a little Personal Business time and hit the creek between showers.  I decided to go deep.  I know that if I spread out wider, there's probably bottles there, but I just want to see how deep this creek goes and what lies on the bottom.  Back breaking work trying to get all that wet sand, bricks, metal and broken glass out of the hole.  Here is the haul for the two hour dig.  The star of the dig is the "star" Soda Water.


----------



## logueb (Sep 18, 2009)

Not a good pic of Soda Water


----------



## logueb (Sep 18, 2009)

Close up of embossing


----------



## logueb (Sep 19, 2009)

Milledgville, Ga.  Home of the State Mental Hospital.  Probably where wifey will send me if I don't stop this digging[][]


----------



## logueb (Sep 19, 2009)

I believe that this is the original patent for the "Star" bottles.  Patented in 1923.  However it seems that the bottom of the bottle was modified and the sunken panels eliminated on this bottle.


----------



## logueb (Sep 19, 2009)

I thought that I had this thing centered,  Camera seems to be shooting at an angle tonight.  But if you look at Figure 3 on the patent, it shows the 6 panels with stars , just like on this bottle.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 19, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> Not a good pic of Soda Water


 
 Very interesting variation on the four panel soda water. Good find.


----------



## glass man (Sep 19, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> Milledgville, Ga.Â  Home of the State Mental Hospital.Â  Probably where wifey will send me if I don't stop this digging[][]


  I ONCE SOLD A PRESCRIPTION FROM 1899 FROM THE "MILLEDGVILLE ,GA. LUNITIC ASYLUM.  A GUY BOUGHT IT FOR $50 BECAUSE IT HAD HIS NAME ON IT! HE SAID HE WAS GONNA TAKE IT TO FAMILY REUNIONS AND SHOW IT TO HIS KIN TO PROVE HE WAS CRAZY![] I LIKE THAT LITTLE GREEN BOTTLE. HAS IT GOT ANY EMBOSSING ON IT? JAMIE


----------



## logueb (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks Jamie.  That little med is bimal and is  actually brown, not amber but brown. The pic just didn't come out that well.  I'll clean it up and post a pic.  Don't know how much rain you are getting over there but lots here.  Creek is up a good two feet and is shutting down this dig for now.  Here's a daytime pic of that Soda Water bottle , better than the night pic.


----------



## logueb (Sep 21, 2009)

There's just too much current to fight in the creek. Did find this 7 oz.  script Augusta, Ga Chero Cola though.  Of all the block letters Chero Colas this is the first script from this dig.  So was the 7 oz.  script earlier than the block letters ?


----------



## logueb (Sep 21, 2009)

Script on base.


----------



## logueb (Sep 21, 2009)

Close up of embossing.


----------



## ncbred (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't know much about Chero's but I'd have to say the script ones are a little earlier than the block letters.  I myself have never seen a script one in person.  Nice find!  What do you plan on doing with all the sodas you have found?


----------



## logueb (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks NC, With the creek badly flooded from the recent rains, I guess I need to sort through all those and see which ones will stay in the collection and which ones are duplicates. I would like to make a few of the bottle shows and reduce the number in the collection, if possible.


----------



## TJSJHART (Sep 22, 2009)

thats a great lookin bottle...is that line accross the word cola what is called a worm trail? hey and i'm still interested in couple of those lime colas if you want to  reduce your collection by a few of them.....thanks for posting your finds.


----------



## logueb (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks TJ,  I saw that also in the pic.  Actually its the underscore line  under Chero Cola from the opposite side of the bottle. Thanks for the interest in some of the Lime Colas.   I have never shipped any bottles, so I need to find out all the details from the Post Office.  Don't have a UPS or FedEx terminal near.  But I can contact them also.  But I really do need to reduce the inventory on some of these because I simply do not have the room to store.


----------



## TJSJHART (Sep 22, 2009)

lol lol i'm not laughing at you i'm laughing with you  i've got the same situation storage ...i want to increase the collection and desplay a lot but,,,, i found  , a number of years ago  4  8 packs that someone had set out for the trash man i grabbed them .  the bottles were in good shape but the carriers weren't .they were mountain dews , pepsi , coke and slice all from the seventy's . this was when the bottlers stopped taking money back bottles. that was 32 bottles at once. one good thing was that i wasn't married at the time..lol


----------



## logueb (Sep 22, 2009)

I've gotta go through these and get them in the barn before the wifey sees them and spazes out.  These are part of what has come from this dig. Not all of these are perfect, some with dings and lip chips, some will need a top replacement (if I can figure out how to do it). Got to record all the different towns.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 22, 2009)

Now THAT is a sight!!! I love group photos!!! []


----------



## logueb (Sep 22, 2009)

Found this shaft Saturday.  41 inches long.  Don't know what it was, but thinking automotive.


----------



## logueb (Sep 22, 2009)

One end has a raised part with a hole and there is a hole toward the end.


----------



## logueb (Sep 22, 2009)

The other end is tapered.  Rear axle? Drive shaft?


----------



## logueb (Sep 22, 2009)

Looks like it may have fit the auto hub found earlier.


----------



## madman (Sep 22, 2009)

hey bruce, that has been an interesting dig, and ive enjoyed seeing the pix and reading the storys, that is a ton of sodas! ----------------nice mike


----------



## TJSJHART (Sep 22, 2009)

the first thing i said when i saw those bottle pics was Holy S*** . that's a great haul hope you can hide them from your wife and thats a lot of bottles to record. good luck.


----------



## logueb (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks Mike,  I had no idea that this dig would produce so much stuff when I started.  Just wish that I could have reached the bottom layer before all this rain raised the creek so much.  I checked today and it may have dropped 6 inches.  Hopefully I can get a little more digging done here before winter sets in.  Also,  I noticed some Tenn. NuGrapes in those in the group pic.  I'll have to get a list.


----------



## cadburys (Sep 22, 2009)

Is it number 1586?


----------



## cadburys (Sep 22, 2009)

ooops! sorry. wrong thread.


----------



## logueb (Sep 22, 2009)

> Is it number 1586?


 
 Yea Cad, that's about the number of broke ones that didn't make it to the bucket.[][]


----------



## DiggerRL (Sep 24, 2009)

Well, I guess after all this flooding we've been getting here in Georgia your creek is probably out of its banks, but I've really enjoyed following your progress.  Hope it runs off soon so you can whet our appetites with more pics, good luck.

 Ron


----------



## madman (Sep 24, 2009)

hey bruce id be interested in the tenn nugrapes let me know what towns?


----------



## logueb (Sep 26, 2009)

Yea Ron, The creek rose like two feet overnight after that big rain.  It had a real swift current, so I just had to sit it out.  Checked today and I was able to pile up enough rocks to make a temporary dam to divert the swift current out to midstream.  Still a lot of water in the hole around the posts. Waded out to the first post, water was above the waist. [:-][:-] Cold ain't the word.  So I decided to work around the third post.  Moved what seemed like a ton of rocks, bricks, and iron. Managed to get about three feet down.  Everything with a broken top.  Finally hit a pocket of bottles, same as the other bridge posts. one laying on top of each other, right up against the post. It had been cloudy most of the day, then the bottom falls out.  I'm already soaking wet, but just can't risk it with thunder in the distant. Did manage two nice bottles, Waynesboro,Ga. Chero Cola and a Wadley, Ga. Lime Cola.  Part of a grinding stone and a piece of chain.

 Mike, I'll get the Tenn. NuGrapes posted soon.

 Just want to say thanks to all those who have expressed an interest in this post. And it just amazes me as to the number of hits on the thread.  I know that it's not a privy with all those pontiled finds, but I have enjoyed the digging at this site and posting on the forum  for fellow collectors to view.  And as long as there is still an interest, I'll continue to dig and post.  Thanks again.


----------



## logueb (Sep 26, 2009)

Base of Chero Cola.  Another one of those thick glass bottles.


----------



## logueb (Sep 26, 2009)

Almost pitched this with all those other rocks, but the lines caught my eye.  I'm thinking that this was a piece of one of those sharpening stones that turned like a wheel.


----------



## logueb (Sep 26, 2009)

Side view


----------



## logueb (Sep 26, 2009)

Thought that I some embossing on the tab thing on the chain.  After doing a little googling I believe this stands for Cyrus McCormick Company.  This company became International Harvester in 1902. So anybody have an idea what this was used on?


----------



## logueb (Sep 26, 2009)

Being a welder for many years, this is of interest to me. Acording to google the Electric Welder was invented in1881. So it may have been a part of a Cyrus Harvester.

 Well, we just got hit with another  thunderstorm, more rain, creek rises, life goes on.


----------



## Just Dig it (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks so much for the Sharing this all with us ..Its been a blast..hope The waterline drops 2 feet for ya =) best of luck. Hell of a good thread .


----------



## TJSJHART (Sep 26, 2009)

you are having such incredible luck with this dig . it's fantastic the condition of the cleaned up bottles . and the history with the findings . and i agree this is a great thread.


----------



## appliedlips (Sep 27, 2009)

I would think that there is a chance of the high water depositing more bottles around the pilings you are digging near. I know that it happens with coins in the ocean during a storm. It seems like you are only find sodas, is that the case? If so, do you have any theories as to why? Good luck on your next hunt


----------



## madman (Sep 27, 2009)

its probably a soda cull dump


----------



## Dugout (Sep 27, 2009)

I asked the Hub about the McCormick chain and he thought it went on a reaper. The loop on the end fit over a rod and the tab had a fastener on it (which is broken off) and it adjusted the angle of the reaper. He also said he can't imagine what it would be doing by a trestle.


----------



## logueb (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks Eric, Tim, Doug, and Mike.  And I think that Mike is right, they just dumped the sodas right into the creek.  Probably some were tossed into the creek by fishermen and kids swimming.  That is probably where the better ones comes from.  Well, I went back today and the creek is rising again.  Tried to go deeper and not spreading out further.  Hard work trying to ease the shovel down into all that broke glass and junk.  Time consuming and very slow work.  Very different than dump digging on a hillside.  But I'm gonna get to the bottom one day.  Here's todays take. A NuGrape Wadley, Ga.  A broke Talladega, Ala NuGrape.  Another wheel Hub, a wooden lid,  short piece of rail, and a horseshoe.


----------



## logueb (Sep 27, 2009)

That lid was about four feet deep.  Well preserved on one side.  Well worn on topside.


----------



## logueb (Sep 27, 2009)

Another view of top.


----------



## logueb (Sep 28, 2009)

Flip the lid over and it's just like it went into the water.  Looks like it may have been the lid to a tar or cresote barrell.  They probably used tons of this stuff on those bridge post and trestles.  I think I can see some type of stenciling on this side.  May just be my imigination.


----------



## logueb (Sep 28, 2009)

This hub is larger than the other one.  Question for any antique auto people.  If the inside of the hub is wood, what kept the wood from overheating from the axle turning?


----------



## TJSJHART (Sep 28, 2009)

i'm not a car history nut but  maybe the hubs are from a horse drawn carriage?  just a guess


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 28, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: logueb
> 
> Flip the lid over and it's just like it went into the water.  Looks like it may have been the lid to a tar or cresote barrell.  They probably used tons of this stuff on those bridge post and trestles.  I think I can see some type of stenciling on this side.  May just be my imigination.


 

 I'm thinking that when they tossed those wooden items in, it was probably mud and not water back then or they'd have floated off somewhere?                                            Joe


----------



## logueb (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.  Joe, there are different kinds of muds all mixed together in the creek.  And you are right, anything that went into that dark grey mud stayed put. 

 The creek went down, so I got in a little dig today for a few hours; however, it's raining again and is supposed to rain all night and tommorow.  Finally after a week of waiting I finally get back to digging.  The rain last Sunday flooded the creek, and was too deep to try.  Here is a pic of where the creek swept over the sand I had dug out and the current washed away the sand and left only the glass and rocks behind.


----------



## logueb (Oct 4, 2009)

I could not get the entire digging spot in one pic. Camera just wouldn't co-operate. So here is the right side.  You can sell all the rocks and bricks and glass piled up.  It deflects the current to midstream.  At the very bottom of the pic is a post under water.


----------



## logueb (Oct 4, 2009)

left side


----------



## logueb (Oct 4, 2009)

Two post on left side.  The flooded creek took out that temporary dam that I had around the first post.


----------



## logueb (Oct 4, 2009)

Close up of brick pillar or brick foundation under water.


----------



## logueb (Oct 4, 2009)

Here's what I took home today.  Bludwine ande Pepsi (just for pictures) NuGrape, lime cola, T J Black, Sylvania , Ga. Saw Blade, spike, steel thingy.


----------



## logueb (Oct 4, 2009)

Here's a heartbreaker. Augusta Brewing Company Bottling Dept. Pepsi Cola.  Just imagine a brewery also bottling Pepsi.


----------



## logueb (Oct 5, 2009)

Would have been a nice bludwine


----------



## logueb (Oct 5, 2009)

Other side.  "Drink delicious Bludwine for your health sake"


----------



## logueb (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, I did get to add one new one to the collection.  T J Black Sylvania, Ga.


----------



## logueb (Oct 5, 2009)

Closeup


----------



## logueb (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Lobe, I knew there would be a use for it.  Another closeup


----------



## TJSJHART (Oct 5, 2009)

perty pic's there sparking broken bottle bits.  hope the weather clears up i really enjoy lookin at the fruits of your labor.  thanks for the posts.


----------



## AussieDigger (Oct 10, 2009)

just been reading through the thread , great stuff ! happy hunting .

 Cheers 

 Aussie Digger


----------



## willong (Oct 14, 2009)

Not a place where you'd want to go wading barefoot!!!


----------



## Alek77 (Oct 15, 2009)

No! Don't say that! Makes my feet hurt just thinking about it!![8D]


> ORIGINAL:  willong
> 
> Not a place where you'd want to go wading barefoot!!!


----------



## glass man (Oct 15, 2009)

WOW MAN THAT IS A PLACE THAT KEEPS ON GIVING! ONE OF MY FAV. THREADS! THANKS ! JAMIE


----------



## logueb (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks again for the replies, Tim , Simon, Will, and Alex.   It's been raining about all week, so I haven't checked out the creek this week.  I have tommorow and all next week scheduled for vacation, so I hope to get a little digging in.  Will probably have to move to higher ground.  I always try to schedule opening week of deer season off if possible. Got a monster buck rubbing behind the house, but that will have to go into another thread, so be on the look out for it.[]


----------



## logueb (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks Jamie. Hope to have some additions to post next week.  Should have some time to do more exploring up and down the creek bank next week.  I'll keep you folks updated if anything turns up.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 16, 2009)

Hmmmm, I love this post as well,...very cool....I wonder what ever happened to ole' Arthur that was diving below an old trestle pulling goodies from a submerged caboose?....He'd love this thread as much as I do...I remeber lanterns and fruit jars, even an ironing board....and I think maybe a horse collar?...anyhow, maybe we'll get to see more good stuff "if the creek don't rise"....Happy digging!   Joe


----------



## logueb (Sep 22, 2010)

Just thought that I would bump this old post up in case there were some newer forum members that might have missed it and might be interested in seeing the first part of this dig.  Then it can slide back into the archives.All the updates on the dig will be posted to the newer post.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah, I was wondering.

 Wow, this looks like a great place to dig. Nice job. So many bottles!


----------

